# Orange is the new black - Exklusiver Clip zur Kultserie



## FlorianStangl (24. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Orange is the new black - Exklusiver Clip zur Kultserie* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Orange is the new black - Exklusiver Clip zur Kultserie


----------



## Rising-Evil (24. Juni 2015)

Super Serie !
Absolut empfehlenswert !


----------



## Schalkmund (24. Juni 2015)

Naja, wenn ich jetzt nur diesen eher langweiligen  Clip hier gesehen hätte, dann hätte ich wohl wenig Interesse an der Serie, einen "guten Einblick" gibt der nicht. 

Piper auf deutsch zu hören ist irgendwie seltsam, die Serie sollte man im Original sehen sonst geht zu viel von den Charakteren verloren.


----------



## stawacz (24. Juni 2015)

absolut großartige serie auch wenn das finfale von staffel 3 nich ganz so stark war wie das von staffel 2


----------



## Panth (24. Juni 2015)

Bin auch bei Netflix und ich muss sagen, dass es mich wundert wie verschieden Menschen doch sein können. Die Serie ist ok, aber ich finde die Rückblenden einfach unnötig, da sie zu oft kein bisschen witzig sind. Für mich ist aus irgendeinem Grund jede Folge Family Guy spaßiger als eine folge Orange is the new black. Ich denk mir da immer: Wieso guckst du so ein Quatsch, Orange ist neu, Orange wird gehyped ... aber nach 2 folgen langweilt es mich wieder, obwohl ich wirklich versuche es zu mögen.


----------

